# ferries



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

DFDS Seaways DFDS Seaways

National Ferry Fortnight, the industry’s annual celebration of passenger travel by sea, starts tomorrow.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

dragabed said:


> DFDS Seaways DFDS Seaways
> 
> National Ferry Fortnight, the industry's annual celebration of passenger travel by sea, starts tomorrow.


As a passenger travelling within the next fortnight can I look forward to free travel as part of the celebration?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

no but there is a tenner off bookings made during this period.
offer code FFD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*discount*

An email I received suggested 25% discount. But I guess that may be a max and may be inflated in the first place.

TM


----------

